# My spider room.



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

This is one side of my spider room/kitchen.


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

That is a serious serious collection mate!


----------



## emily558 (Feb 14, 2013)

That is my dream kitchen!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

I have seen that spider room ive not seen a better t room and the pic is only 1/2 of it. Also i dont think Martin looks after the spider room its thats clean I think his wife does all the work.:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Any photo's of the terrestrial side ?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Any photo's of the terrestrial side ?


They've been demoted to 'under worktop area' :lol:


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Haha.The ones under the breakfast bar are my Megaphonema mesomelas/robustums x2/ grammostola,s and Brachypelmas,As it is 15' cooler than the top shelf.at around 66'f


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Show off :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

AMAZING! so lucky!


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a great collection you have there. ......and a very good housekeeper! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice setup!

I am planning to get a mortgage in 2 to 3 years time and even considering moving out of London to be able to afford an extra room for my Ts.. 

Does it mean I'm gonna be stuck to tarantula keeping for a long time? :hmm:


----------



## sjlees (Jan 16, 2013)

martin lees said:


> This is one side of my spider room/kitchen.
> image


Any chance of the low-down on the enclosures/heating/decor/etc?


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I just love the way it says; this is *one* side of my spider room.

Like holy s**t that's just 1 wall people!! That's insane but I totally love it!! Super duper jealous!!

Awesome collection mate : victory:


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Jealous as :0 LOL I just have to make do with a built in wardrobe thats packed out...great wall m8 are those arboreal enclosures home made? I would love to be able to make something that would actually stay together but im rubbish at DIY


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Most are House of spiders enclosures, the glass ones come from custom aquaria.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Now you've said it's your kitchen, all I can think of when I look at it is that it's loads of breakfast cereal tubs! (spider themed cereal of course  )


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Any photo's of the terrestrial side ?


Here the other shelving unit on side wall.Then got 4 large tanks on top of fridge.and 15 on top of cupboards(nice and hot up there)


----------



## RETIC80 (Oct 30, 2008)

:2thumb: Excellent set up, love the fact that its in your kitchen!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

martin lees said:


> Here the other shelving unit on side wall.Then got 4 large tanks on top of fridge.and 15 on top of cupboards(nice and hot up there)
> image


Is that a old pic or something I am sure there was more ts


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

wonder how long it takes you to feed all of them.... :lol2:


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

darklightjulez said:


> wonder how long it takes you to feed all of them.... :lol2:


It usually takes me a good few hours to water and feed them all.Depends how many slings I have at the time.


----------



## manganr (Apr 11, 2010)

Fantastic collection!
Got a favourite?:no1:


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

manganr said:


> Fantastic collection!
> Got a favourite?:no1:


Hmmmmm! If I had to choose a favourite out of all of them it would have to be my AF Poecilotheria tigrinawesslli I think.but the one I keep my eye on the most is my female Phormingochillus everetti.


----------

